# Naturalization as Philippines citizen



## prolife (May 3, 2017)

I am foreigner, married to Filipina, and living in Phl on 13a visa. I am thinking to apply for naturalization as Phl citizen.

1) Does residency requirement of 5 years in Phl, includes the time spent on Balikbayan program in Phl ?

2) Does anyone know any good/ experienced/ trusted lawyer in Manila, to process naturalization/citizenship of a foreigner living in Phl?
Its better if lawyer is not too expensive either 

3) To process naturalization in Phl, is it required that lawyer should be BI (bureau of immigration) accredited?



Thanks


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As the balikbayan is a privilege not a visa I can see how it could count as residency. I would have thought you would be looking at 13a or SRRV.


----------



## prolife (May 3, 2017)

Gary D said:


> As the balikbayan is a privilege not a visa I can see how it could count as residency. I would have thought you would be looking at 13a or SRRV.


I am on 13a permanent visa now, but to count as residency requirement of 5 years in Phl, law just says lawful entry to Phl, it doesn't specify which visa, so I guess Balikbayan program is also counted? Just my thought


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

prolife said:


> I am on 13a permanent visa now, but to count as residency requirement of 5 years in Phl, law just says lawful entry to Phl, it doesn't specify which visa, so I guess Balikbayan program is also counted? Just my thought


So can I count up all the weeks I've been a balikbayan over the last 25 years, must be up to 5 years now.


----------



## prolife (May 3, 2017)

Gary D said:


> So can I count up all the weeks I've been a balikbayan over the last 25 years, must be up to 5 years now.


It should be continuous though  I am living continuously in Phl. Did you live continuously in Phl for 25 years?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

prolife said:


> It should be continuous though  I am living continuously in Phl. Did you live continuously in Phl for 25 years?


That's my point, neither the tourist visa nor balikbayan privilege can be considered resident as you have to leave the country when they expire. They are short term.


----------



## prolife (May 3, 2017)

Gary D said:


> That's my point, neither the tourist visa nor balikbayan privilege can be considered resident as you have to leave the country when they expire. They are short term.


To be honest Gary, you are not making any point here. I already mentioned earlier that after Balikbayan, I changed my visa to 13a, without going out of Phl. Where did you get that assumption that you have to leave the country after Balikbayan ends, One can simply change to 13a, without going outside Phl.

You (Gary) has derailed the entire conversation with some naive assumptions, just for the sake of replying. Its better if someone experienced respond to my 3 questions.

Hi guys, is there anyone here in this forum, who has gone through the process of naturalization in Phl? Thanks


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

prolife said:


> To be honest Gary, you are not making any point here. I already mentioned earlier that after Balikbayan, I changed my visa to 13a, without going out of Phl. Where did you get that assumption that you have to leave the country after Balikbayan ends, One can simply change to 13a, without going outside Phl.
> 
> You (Gary) has derailed the entire conversation with some naive assumptions, just for the sake of replying. Its better if someone experienced respond to my 3 questions.
> 
> Hi guys, is there anyone here in this forum, who has gone through the process of naturalization in Phl? Thanks


I refer you back to point 1 in your original post where you asked if balikbayan counted, I just pointed out that balikbayan is not residence, perhaps you didn't want to hear that. You may find one expat that has gone for citizenship but has so may downsides that it's rarely taken up. Most don't want to loose their citizenship to become a 3rd world citizen.


----------



## prolife (May 3, 2017)

Gary D said:


> I refer you back to point 1 in your original post where you asked if balikbayan counted, I just pointed out that balikbayan is not residence, perhaps you didn't want to hear that. You may find one expat that has gone for citizenship but has so may downsides that it's rarely taken up. Most don't want to loose their citizenship to become a 3rd world citizen.


You are again wrong. I just talked to 2 top-notch lawyers, they both confirmed that Balikbayan time is also included in residency requirement.
I didn't ask if naturalization is a good idea or not, my questions were completely different, if you read again.

No wonder, why you have the highest number of posts every month, because you just reply for the sake of replying, regardless if you have serious experience in that concern or not. 

Thanks anyways.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

prolife said:


> You are again wrong. I just talked to 2 top-notch lawyers, they both confirmed that Balikbayan time is also included in residency requirement.
> I didn't ask if naturalization is a good idea or not, my questions were completely different, if you read again.
> 
> No wonder, why you have the highest number of posts every month, because you just reply for the sake of replying, regardless if you have serious experience in that concern or not.
> ...


So if you are talking to top notch lawyers why are you wasting our time on here.


----------



## prolife (May 3, 2017)

Gary D said:


> So if you are talking to top notch lawyers why are you wasting our time on here.


You are wasting your time yourself. No one asked you to reply "anything" here. It was a specific question for those who have gone through the proces of naturalization. Good luck with LOT of posts here on expat forum, and be proud citizen of 1st world country..


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

prolife said:


> I just talked to 2 top-notch lawyers


 How did you find them??? It seem there arent any 
A bit joking, but the good ones are very uncommon, I know of many incompetent/scammer lawyers, but only 2 good ones and they are human rights and environment.


----------



## prolife (May 3, 2017)

Lunkan said:


> How did you find them??? It seem there arent any
> A bit joking, but the good ones are very uncommon, I know of many incompetent/scammer lawyers, but only 2 good ones and they are human rights and environment.


Thanks for helpful reply to my questions. This forum is awesome


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well prolife I started off by welcoming you but you lost that and wasted mine and others time with your rhetoric and attacks on another member that was simply trying to help, I deleted my opinions and help for fear of your retribution. Stick with your attorneys and stop wasting time here.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## prolife (May 3, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> Well prolife I started off by welcoming you but you lost that and wasted mine and others time with your rhetoric and attacks on another member that was simply trying to help, I deleted my opinions and help for fear of your retribution. Stick with your attorneys and stop wasting time here.
> 
> Cheers, Steve


I agree, I will stop wasting my time here. I already have attorneys who are good. I am glad you deleted another useless messages coming from guys who have 0 experience in my questions, but acting as expert. Good luck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Good, cya.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I guess I would not qualify, as under Qualifications it says:

_*Fifth.*_* He must be able to speak and write English or Spanish and any one of the principal Philippine languages *

I will never be able to speak and write in Tagalog. lol Been trying for 7 years and it is not possible, tongue can't move that fast..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This question doesn't come up too often but here's a link, and I understand you already have your question answered but maybe someone else is curious:

Becoming a Philippine Citizen Link older posting

I do remember researching this and the requirements were many, you really have to be squeaky clean, own a business speak the Philippine language but who knows maybe there's ways around that. I thought the timeline was more like 10 years though. Philippine Nationality Law Wikipedia


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

While we don't know reasons nor motives from the OP the simple thing is for naturalization one must reside here for 5 years under a 13a and speak a Filipino dialect, 10 years for blow ins like me, not difficult and perhaps a lot like IELTS tests for foreigners wishing to venture to some other country, not bothered and never will considered after research.

Mark/readers from years ago research can be applied for on a 13a it's 5 years and as said 10 years for a blow in like me.
The OP is retaliatory and then some and wastes members time given the engagement of two well versed lawyers, good luck with that and then criticizes/members opinions asked for? And within 12 hours suddenly has two "top notch lawyers" Attorneys here, mate go back in your cupboard and ask relevant questions to your 2 attorneys and leave the members here to fight about building prices and the amount of sugar in bread.

OMO. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

prolife said:


> Thanks for helpful reply to my questions. This forum is awesome


  I told that because a so big part are crap by incometence and/or being scammer. 
E g :
/Its COMMON they offer "solutions" with Dummies to try to get around "The Anti-Dummy law" !!! 🤣
/One got paid to make a solution where Filipina gf owned the land and foreigner owner the house. (Lease.) They asumed they had got that, but when I told them months later to check they noticed the attorney had messed up.
/Much worse. An attorney hired by the buyer to check a real estate deal. It ended up with the attorney SNATCHED one of the two adjustend titles for free... (And it was high price even before the price got doubled by that... )

Btw are you SURE your attorneys tell correct?  and not as many Swedish doctors tell things AS they are sure when they are very wrong too...


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

M.C.A. said:


> I do remember researching this and the requirements were many, you really have to be squeaky clean, own a business speak the Philippine language but who knows maybe there's ways around that. I thought the timeline was more like 10 years though.


Maybe our countries could learn something from them .


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> speak the Philippine language


 By Filipino AND English are official languages, the test can be done in English (if it isnt changed since I checked many years ago.)


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

This reminds me of eating at a nice restaurant in Makati.

I heard perfect English being spoken, I found a black American at the next table talking to two Realtors. It was a pleasure to talk with someone fluent in English without a difficult accent.

He was going to rent a two bedroom condominium for $1500/month, and wanted me to share the apartment and rent. I answered I am just getting the SRRV, and have not decided where I will live.

We chatted and I mentioned something from this forum. He asked if it was the expatforum, he had nothing but bad things to say about this forum.

I said I didn't remember the website name. I would need to later look on my laptop.

Your reputation is apparently known wide and far. And it is not positive.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> We chatted and I mentioned something from this forum. He asked if it was the expatforum, he had nothing but bad things to say about this forum.


 Didnt you found it odd to be asked by someone you havent met before to share apparment?! I find that very odd behaviour, and a warning signal...

Are you sure he said "expatforum" and not "expat forum" =a forum named expat ? 
The LATER have some crap, SOME of the moderators PROTECT BULLIES, which they are suppoused to protect others from! Unclear if on purpouse or by incompetence. I have no problem handle bullies, but I realy dislike such power abuse by moderators 

Or perhaps it was Shadowman 🤣


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Lunkan said:


> Didnt you found it odd to be asked by someone you havent met before to share apparment?! I find that very odd behaviour, and a warning signal...


Absolutely ! Run a mile !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> By Filipino AND English are official languages, the test can be done in English (if it isnt changed since I checked many years ago.)


Lunkan, what are you trying to say, the Filipino does not speak English, it's a breath of fresh air when you do find one that does speak English and he's probably been working as an OFW for years or has college, and that includes teachers, English is not their language but you are correct the forms are in English so those that can't understand have someone help them fill out the forms.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> This reminds me of eating at a nice restaurant in Makati.
> 
> I heard perfect English being spoken, I found a black American at the next table talking to two Realtors. It was a pleasure to talk with someone fluent in English without a difficult accent.
> 
> ...


He sounds like the guy known as "Shaddow" or Shaddowy Man" he did nothing but cause fighting on the forum with his talk of fresh air in Manila and other issues, I did unban him but he's quite now, he also has a YouTube channel he's a low life BUM from San Francisco.

Watch out Howard, there are some serious expat scammers waiting for the chance to swindle you.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Lunkan, what are you trying to say, the Filipino does not speak English, it's a breath of fresh air when you do find one that does speak English and he's probably been working as an OFW for years or has college, and that includes teachers, English is not their language but you are correct the forms are in English so those that can't understand have someone help them fill out the forms.


 I am saying Filipino and English are the OFFICIAL languages in Phils, which make the* test to become citizen* can be chosen to be done in English. (If it isnt changed since I checked many years ago.)

An other thing, not related to the topic but to language, is Americans during colonization forced a law still being valid, legal documents as e g* laws and contracts have to be in ENGLISH!*


----------



## KKaiju (3 mo ago)

My wife is Filipina and speaks better English than most Americans I know  The only thing that trips her up are slang expressions. _"so and so kicked the can"_ or _"that person is talking trash"_... she takes it literally, as in, _"that person is a piece of trash who is speaking"_ and not,.. you know,.._ trash-talk_.

But she could teach English, she'll be like, _"That sentence is incorrect, adjectives in the first position before the noun are called attributive adjectives. But those in the second position after the noun are called predicative adjectives. The predicative adjectives do not occur immediately after the noun. Instead, they will follow a verb." _

And I'm just staring at her wondering how I ever finished school! 

She grew up in Manilla and went to University there. She says everyone there speaks English. But I have no first-hand experience and am just repeating what she's said.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, the same with my wife, she was taught english whereas I learnt english.


----------



## prolife (May 3, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> While we don't know reasons nor motives from the OP the simple thing is for naturalization one must reside here for 5 years under a 13a and speak a Filipino dialect, 10 years for blow ins like me, not difficult and perhaps a lot like IELTS tests for foreigners wishing to venture to some other country, not bothered and never will considered after research.
> 
> Mark/readers from years ago research can be applied for on a 13a it's 5 years and as said 10 years for a blow in like me.
> The OP is retaliatory and then some and wastes members time given the engagement of two well versed lawyers, good luck with that and then criticizes/members opinions asked for? And within 12 hours suddenly has two "top notch lawyers" Attorneys here, mate go back in your cupboard and ask relevant questions to your 2 attorneys and leave the members here to fight about building prices and the amount of sugar in bread.
> ...


Its funny to see this guy "bigpearl" thinks it takes weeks/months/years to find a good lawyer. Dude, I just called our corporate lawyers, who also assists us in our business with immigration of foreign employees in PHL. It took me less than 5 minutes to get correct reliable info.
You were so surprised how can someone find lawyer within 12 hours, well first know the situation of person before judging too much . Anyways good luck bigpearl.

I won't be checking this forum again, so thanks to everyone who replied.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

And we need you about a much as you need us. bye.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

No idea what was said right or wrong but obviously what ever I posted got under this guy/girls skin.
What's the old saying? "Harden up princess" or "a tea spoon of cement will sort you".

OMO.

Cheers Steve.


----------

